# Inside my XM2000R's



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

Simple, huge copper paths, hand built, nichicon caps balanced design, 2 channel, 1ohm stable. Alpine tried with F1 but old school Sony spanks.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

NICE!!  

More pics would be even nicer...


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

What do you want to see?

They are monsters. I am not sure how to show the real scale of them. Here one is in the back of my Yukon XL. And the other shot is the heat sink in the rear.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

did you say this sony beat the alpine f1?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

these were awsome best amps made by sony....


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

There is a shop around here that has a few of them. One demo, and a few BNIB. They are monsters. I thought my xm7557 was big, but the 2000r absolutely dwarfs it.

Here is a pic of one next to an xm7547. The xm7547 is no small fry either, measuring 3.5" x 12.5" x 21". The red area is about the size of a ppi a1200.









Here is a shot of the whole room. That's a 12w7 HO box in the lower right.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

MIAaron where are you located?

What are they selling for at the shop?


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

$2800 each.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

Just picked one up new for $1700 and one "display" for 1300.

Ask them if they have an XDP-4000


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

That shop won't budge on their prices. I think that's why they still have most of their high end gear. They only have the amps. The headunits and processors get marked down til they sell.


----------



## jtholley03 (Feb 22, 2006)

hc_TK said:


> did you say this sony beat the alpine f1?


Yes quite easily on specs alone.

I am sorry I wrote the specs of the "F1" on the back of the Sony specs that I gave to someone at work.

I haven't had time to retrace them. There are trade offs tho. Alpine will charge you the same or quite a bit more to digitalize something or leave something out for less of a product. I will back this up.

Here is the spec sheet for the XM2000R. Granted it weighs a bit more than the Alpine.

There are always trade offs. Like the reason Alpine used the 25 instead of the 19 tweeter in a trade off for off axis response. Is there ever an on axis response in a car? No.


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

jtholley03 said:


> Yes quite easily on specs alone.


You got the "alone" part right.



> I am sorry I wrote the specs of the "F1" on the back of the Sony specs that I gave to someone at work.
> 
> I haven't had time to retrace them. There are trade offs tho. Alpine will charge you the same or quite a bit more to digitalize something or leave something out for less of a product. I will back this up.


Features don't equal quality. "Leaving something out" in an audio chain is often a good thing. Sony is and has always been about telling you how great they are vs. actually being so. Hey, works for Monster and Bose, why not?



> Here is the spec sheet for the XM2000R. Granted it weighs a bit more than the Alpine.


That spec sheet will sound great when it gets balled up and chucked in the round file. 



> There are always trade offs. Like the reason Alpine used the 25 instead of the 19 tweeter in a trade off for off axis response. Is there ever an on axis response in a car? No.


...


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

pikers said:


> You got the "alone" part right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting that you dug up a post thats about 1.5 years old to prove your point.


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> Interesting that you dug up a post thats about 1.5 years old to prove your point.


New member, 12 years in the biz. 

And really, net postings are always present tense since (obviously) they can be read at any time unless deleted. 

Point is, opinion clouded as fact should be challenged at any opportunity. Not trying to counter his experience, but the concept is a little far-fetched. That just isn't Sony's game.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

pikers said:


> New member, 12 years in the biz.
> 
> And really, net postings are always present tense since (obviously) they can be read at any time unless deleted.
> 
> Point is, opinion clouded as fact should be challenged at any opportunity. Not trying to counter his experience, but the concept is a little far-fetched. That just isn't Sony's game.


I'm sorry to tell u this...but this trumps any and all that alpine has made to date.....


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> I'm sorry to tell u this...but this trumps any and all that alpine has made to date.....


Based on what other than the current trend of nostalgia and Alpine-bashing?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

pikers said:


> Based on what other than the current trend of nostalgia and Alpine-bashing?


Why don't you tell us what makes Alpine better instead.

You've been trying to have someone prove you wrong when you haven't said anything to prove you're right.


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

pikers said:


> Based on what other than the current trend of nostalgia and Alpine-bashing?


Where do you see Alpine-bashing?


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

I only see Sony bashing here.



pikers said:


> And really, net postings are always present tense since (obviously) they can be read at any time unless deleted.


Think whatever you want, but bumping a post from 1.5 years ago to argue with a guy that hasn't been on the board for 7 months seems kind of pointless.



pikers said:


> Point is, opinion clouded as fact should be challenged at any opportunity. Not trying to counter his experience, but the concept is a little far-fetched. That just isn't Sony's game.


So where's _your_ facts? All I see here so far from you is objective opinions, without a shred of proof, or even a logical argument for that matter.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

pikers said:


> Based on what other than the current trend of nostalgia and Alpine-bashing?


homeboy....I doubt you have owned or played with half that stuff I have....the only amps that Alpine has ever made worth a **** is the old old MRV's ..."what ever model number that was in harry's acura" and that's it... there isn't an alpine deck other than the 7909 that can come close to a c90 let alone the XES and Z50....

you can talk out your ass all u want man.....


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> homeboy....I doubt you have owned or played with half that stuff I have....


I'm sure you doubt that. But that level of accuracy fits with the other statements you've made so far. Why don't you at least attempt to discuss the issue as opposed to attacking the messenger? And people wonder where the reputation of "the average car audio installer" comes from. 



> the only amps that Alpine has ever made worth a **** is the old old MRV's ..."what ever model number that was in harry's acura" and that's it...


...And the F1 amps took those designs and IMPROVED on them.



> there isn't an alpine deck other than the 7909 that can come close to a c90 let alone the XES and Z50....


Like I said, nostalgia. It's easy to rattle off a deck that's older than most have experience, because then nobody has sufficient knowledge to argue with you--especially in the Loo. You know that.



> you can talk out your ass all u want man.....


Like I said, I'm not attacking experience. It could very well be experience with one brand (or product) surpasses others tried. But I don't there's any serious car audio head out there that disputes the reputation of Alpine in the industry over Sony--in general, much less specifically. You could take the F1 line and line it up against the best Sony ever built and well, you'd run out of components before the Sony system was complete. 

Seems the issue is someone has an expensive Sony amp in their store they're trying to move...

I apologize is somehow this became an issue between posters. Not the intent at all. Nothing discussing here is worth getting personal over.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Pikers...


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice amps


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> the only amps that Alpine has ever made worth a **** is the old old MRV's


Interesting comment there. Care to explain why you feel that way?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

chadillac3 said:


> Interesting comment there. Care to explain why you feel that way?



because that's when alpine made decent amps..period...the second alpine went mainstream the quality went to the ****ter....I've owned the f1 and it's far from benchmark IMO.....so why would anything else in their product line be any better


----------



## ATF Kuk (Jul 15, 2005)

the other hated guy said:


> because that's when alpine made decent amps..period...the second alpine went mainstream the quality went to the ****ter....I've owned the f1 and it's far from benchmark IMO.....so why would anything else in their product line be any better


interesting... you have any F#1 gear for sale? Im looking to buy some.


----------



## johny_gudhel (Jul 6, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> because that's when alpine made decent amps..period...the second alpine went mainstream the quality went to the ****ter....I've owned the f1 and it's far from benchmark IMO.....so why would anything else in their product line be any better


Are you an engineer now, Randy?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

ATF Kuk said:


> interesting... you have any F#1 gear for sale? Im looking to buy some.


it's gone....and I'm not the only who feels that way...there are people that I know who have also had the 7990/H900 combo and have swapped out...gotten rid of...etc....and that's just because of reliability issues...don't get me started on the tonal qualities....


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

johny_gudhel said:


> Are you an engineer now, Randy?


no...but I know some good ones


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Alot of mudslinging, but where are the facts  Doesn't help anyone if we don't know WHY??


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

npdang said:


> Alot of mudslinging, but where are the facts  Doesn't help anyone if we don't know WHY??


Kinda what I meant with my question; wasn't looking for a blanket "oh, they all suck" reply.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

pikers said:


> But I don't there's any serious car audio head out there that disputes the reputation of Alpine in the industry over Sony--in general, much less specifically. You could take the F1 line and line it up against the best Sony ever built and well, you'd run out of components before the Sony system was complete.


 You can have your opinion, bottom line is that Sony made some fantastic equipment, invented the CD format,marketed the first car CD player (remember my post about first gen Alpine car CD players actually being Sony) What has happened in recent years is a radical change in peoples buying habits, it changed the industry and Sony responded accordingly by making equipment that would sell to the majority........The high end stuff is small potatoes.


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

I wouldnt mind a XM2000R or two.

Anyone have one or two fs let me know.

Till then, these will sit in the closet with my other XES stuff.


 









Stole this one from ampguts, didnt need to take mine apart


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

delete


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

delete


----------

